# want to get into slot cars



## pooky7774 (Oct 18, 2010)

iam thinking of getting into slot cars,ive only done electric and 1/8 scale nitro i dont know were to go around joliet il to race or get a idea plus i dont know what i need to buy and i dont want to spend a fortune i want to do this so me and my dad can find a common hobby any help or advice would be greatly appriciated


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

*Help*

Don't know how much help it would be, but on Nov 21st there is a slot car swap meet in Highland In.
If nothing else it would give you an idea of what's available and, possible a connection as several guys from Joliet attend as vendors.
If you want more info my e-mail is [email protected]

Mike


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Slotcars*

Hello Theres A Hobbie Shop In Dyer In We Race There Every Other Friday Night At 7 Pm Nexk Race Will Be Friday Nov 19 Th At 7 Pm U R More And Welcome To Come On Over And Watch And Ask The Racers ? If U Have Any And We Have Loaner Cars To Run Please Call 219-322-1123 Or 219=801-0785 Ty


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

There are a couple of groups of nice guys racing in Illinois.
Here a link to one group's web page:
http://msraho.webs.com/apps/forums/

This might be a link to the NITRO guys:
http://erikruud.freeservers.com/nitro/nitro.html

I think there is a Central Illinois group, too.
Also, contact Rick DeRosa his info is on this link:
http://www.hopra.net/Contacts.html

Here is a link to slot car places(1/24th and HO) in Illinois:
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/USRaceways.html#Illinois

There are some people racing HO in Indiana, too. I think Park Lane Hobbies is a place to check out.

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

The Midwest Slot car show is the place to checkout. It takes about 50 minutes to get there from Joliet. 
You can usually find some good deals on track and cars to get you started.

Are you thinking HO?

Tycoarm


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

You Are In The Right Place. This Is The Best Forum And These Guys Are The Finest Sort. Welcome To Slotland! Dan


----------

